

What trends can entrepreneurs leverage to create new businesses? - tdavidson
http://www.unstructuredventures.com/uv/2008/11/24/what-trends-can-entrepreneurs-leverage-to-create-new-businesses/

======
bprater
Great article. I think it's an opportune time for entrepreneurs that are
willing to look past, "Woe is me, look at the economy," and are willing to
search for opportunity!

